# New clippers..help!



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Explain how to blend the neck into the shoulders on a breeding doe w/ a blending blade. 

I botched her up good & hope it grows out in 2 weeks since thats next show :/


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd post pictures of each side, front, and rear, etc. so you can get better help than just a general answer 

Thought I'd also ask, what clippers are you using, blades, etc?


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

I bought a oster powermax but can't get the hang of how to blend different lengths into each other w/ the blending blade. I will try to get pics in a bit.


----------

